# Rikon 70-220VSR Yet another newbie



## Vanraw (Mar 29, 2015)

Hello all. Long time woodworker, but never a wood turner. So when Christmas comes around and my wife and I decided to just buy each other our own "big gifts", my wife upgrades her Nikon's and I start looking at my shop. Its missing something. A Lathe….

SOOOOO I researched some, and bought a Rikon 70-220VSR bench lathe cold. Seems like it and the Delta 46-460 and this Rikon were the best options. The Rikon had a faster deliver and a better sale. So its on its way. Now what.

I have zero knowledge of turning. I'm not even sure if everything I need to start is in the box. So looking for Some suggestions. I have no doubt I will pick it up. But would like to start playing when it gets here.

- Essential tools? Recommended scrapers or gouge sets? Carbide tipped tool set? 
- Recommended Books or video's? (Already watched some great stuff on youtube). 
- Safety equipment? Face shields, etc.

Thanks in advance for anyone who responds.


----------



## dyfhid (Jun 4, 2015)

Best recommendation I can make is to watch everything Bob Hamilton has ever put out on YouTube You'll thank me later.

Oh, and tools, Thompson the way!


----------



## ThomasChippendale (Nov 6, 2015)

Most tools will be depending on the type of projects but for the essentials:

Face Shield
Large roughing gouge
Fine grinding wheel 
sharpening guide

enjoy


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

You will need a way to sharpen your tools with correct angles.I would recommend a slow speed grinder-Rikon has one, plus the Wolverine sharpening system.I have the Wolverine system plus Woodcrafts badged slow speed grinder.I have since added CBN grinding wheels-they are fantastic.Penn State has their Benjamin's Best lathe tools which I think represent a good value,I have a few-you could learn to sharpen with these until committing to more expensive tools like Thompsons or others.I would not buy a set of lathe tools but select individual ones.You will need a roughing gouge-1".Spindle gouge 3/8" and a bowl gouge if turning bowls 1/2 to 5/8",these will get you going.Don't forget lung/eye protection…


----------



## Vanraw (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks guys. That's exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I have the rikon lathe and love it. I have turned several bowls, Christmas ornaments and other spindle projects. I have good crown tools and less expensive benjiman best tools. I think since your just starting the benjiman best will be just fine until you decide what your going to turn. I know some people will say buy the expensive tools. I think by the time you have sharpened the benjiman best down to nothing you will know what tools to upgrade in the future.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Is there a local woodturners organization? They will have all the info you will ever need. How about a local Woodcraft store, they provide turning lessons.


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

JMHO

Will you be turning spindle or face orientation to start with?

For either
Face protection and some type of dust mask for sanding.
A sharpening system.
Tools - a parting tool

For spindle work
A 3/8" and a 1/2" spindle gouge.
A 1" skew
A 1" spindle roughing gouge.

For face work
A 1/2" bowl gouge.
A 3/8" bowl gouge.

Other tools and sizes will be helpful but these should get you started.

I have two (shop made) carbide tools and they are ok for face work. To me there are just too many spindle cuts that I can not make with them and need conventional tools anyway.

I would start with spindle work as it is much more forgiving of errors. Once you learn the basics of tool control then move to the larger face work.
There are lots of good video but again they are generally geared to a specific type of turning or project.

I have tried several of the Hurricane tools and they seem to be as good as my Sorby and Hamlet. There are lots of good brands out there.
http://www.thewoodturningstore.com/categories/Woodturning-Tools-4.html?sid=61738560fc33430a7ed11b15c07daa6d


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Try www.aawforum.org for woodturning info and advice. I have been on the forum for about 4 or 5 years.
Edit: I have a Rikon 70-050VS which has been superceded by another model. Love it! Beware- the lathe is the cheapest part of woodturning. It is easy to spend $1k or more on tools, sharpeners, chucks, etc.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Uvex face shield. Best one goin'.
Bill


----------



## Vanraw (Mar 29, 2015)

I wanted thank you guys again. The videos and comments helped. I had some family health issues that took me out of my shop, but finally got back to it. This is my first attempt tonight. Made from some stock 4 by 4 spruce.

Made some mistakes and learned, and will need to buy some more tools. I would like move to bowls. But I have to say this stuff is fun.


----------



## Vanraw (Mar 29, 2015)

I fail at photo orentation on phone…


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Taking pictures is harder than it looks.

I'm not up on beginner videos as I learned in a classroom but Mike Waldt has a beginner series you might like.





https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLKupw_lpbxJlA69fh2y6x6uBVBOqJkX1b


----------

